# Wastegate and BOV vacuum lines



## SCOUT2 (Nov 14, 2008)

Am helping out son, 96 200sx with JAPAN motor SR13det. Garage that did swap left the PCV line off at the "t" on intake to get it to stop smoking. Drove it home 1000 miles without using turbo. Cost him a gallon of oil. Still in 1 piece.
BOV installed between turbo and intercooler has 2 nipples with nothing connected. Wastegate has 1 nipple with nothing connected. 

1) PCV hose should go from PCV valve at rear of right valve cover to "t" on left valve cover and down to side of block(back into crankcase???) 
Is this correct? Is a catch can required?

2) Are both wastegate and BOV nipples supposed to be connected and if so, where? Picture would be appreciated.


----------

